# 4 stellige random zahl erzeugen



## Spin (16. Dez 2008)

```
public static int pinerzeugen()
{
    Random a = new Random();
    pin = a.nextInt();
    temp= (pin%10000+1000);

    return temp;
}
```


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen. Möchte gerne eine 4 stellige Zahl haben, die ich als Pin für eine Kontobank kreiieren möchte, danke


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2008)

```
Random r = new Random();
int i = r.nextInt(9000);
return i + 1000;
```


----------



## mahe (16. Dez 2008)

Aber ohne möglicher führender Null ist es doch langweilig.


```
public static String erzeugePIN()
	{
	    int pin = (int) (Math.random()*10000);
	    if (pin < 1) return "0000";
	    if (pin < 10) return "000"+pin;
	    if (pin < 100) return "00"+pin;
	    if (pin < 1000) return "0"+pin;
	    return ""+pin;
	}
```

/edit:
Danke für den Hinweis! Hab ich nicht gewusst.

Wäre dies so besser?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2008)

>Math.abs(a.nextInt()%10000); 

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/effective/excursion-random.html


----------



## Spin (16. Dez 2008)

Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei euch beiden, ihr seid wirklich java profis ^^


ich lerne noch dazu ^^....und stehe schon wieder vor einen neue Poblem, mache dazu aber ein neues thema.

danke gruß spin


----------

